# Are my cory eggs fertilized?



## Kirrie

My bronze corys layed eggs Friday night, but I can't tell if they are fertilized. I tried looking it up but found a bunch of different answers. The only picture I have at the moment is pretty fuzzy. (I can get a better picture later if needed) Most of the eggs have little white spots in them that take up about half of the egg, some eggs are completely clear, and others, but very few, seem to be an off white color but I can't see anything inside of them. Do I have any fertilized eggs?


----------



## lohachata

if they spawned friday night and the eggs have not grown any fungus they should be good..cory eggs are often kind of clear to pale amber...just keep an eye on them...depending on their temp it take 3 or more days...the warmer the faster they hatch..


----------



## Kirrie

I didn't notice until a little while ago that they had grown fungus on them  Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## TankdreamerJim

No get Melafix or aquarium salt to kill the fungus, do not give up on the eggs I had mine that had fungus still hatch and most of them survived to adulthood let them be just treat the fungus.


----------



## TankdreamerJim

The ones with the spots have an embryo in them some of them that are white are probably an egg that had embryo but it died and the clear are unfertilized. But I wouldn't even touch the eggs just treat for the fungus and leave them alone I see you have tetras in the tank too the newly hatched cories will have spines just like the adults so they should be just fine in the tank. I would put a sponge on filter intake to keep them from getting sucked in and they should be fine. You'll soon have a nice school of little cories in your tank. I have only had mine spawn one time so this might be a once in a lifetime thing. Good luck!


----------



## Kirrie

Well that sucks...my mom got rid of them before I read these replies :/ Maybe next time though. I wasn't quite sure what to do with them anyways because this was the first time my corys laid eggs. Thanks for the information though haha, Ill use it next time.


----------



## Obsidian

kirrie- I believe that people like Loha- who does this all the time- say that using some methylen blue helps with the fungus part of things for the eggs. I am not sure how all that goes so you might want to look into it so you are prepared  Cory fry would rock! Mine dance all the time, but I've never even had them lay eggs. Brats.


----------



## lohachata

be prepared next time...have a separate tank to set up..heater set at 82 and a sponge filter...an extra airstone to keep good circulation going...and methylene blue or formalin to keep fungus at bay...


----------



## Kirrie

Ok, thanks for all the good advice. I'll definitely be doing a lot more research when I get the chance so I'm prepared next time


----------



## C. King

If they spawned once, they will spawn again...


----------



## Kirrie

I'm glad. I was really looking forward to hatching corys for the first time. Even if they don't make it, it will be a nice experience


----------

